# Rotfedern



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

He.
Habe in meinem Teich bis jetzt 4 Rotfedern, 2 Goldfische (komplett schwarz weiß nicht ob es einne Kreuzung ist oder so) und ca. 10 Gründlinge.
Habe als Futter Teichsticks, Teichflocken, Teich-Pellets 2mm, 3mm und 4mm und jap. Seidenraupen.
Die Rotfedern allerdings fressen gar nichts davon habe es dan mal mit Regenwürmern versucht und ab einer Tiefe von 20cm stürzten sich die 4 alle drauf.
Denke jetzt das die Fische kein Schwimmfutter fressen und möchte daher euch Fragen ob es irgendein Sinkfutter zu kaufen gibt (ausser Regenwürmer).
Oder kann ich die Fischchen irgendwie dazu bringen das zu fressen?
MFG Jonas


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

HI....

Also soweit ich weiß sinkt Störfutter gan gut weil __ Störe hatten wir auch ma 2


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jonas,

ich habe selber 3 Rotfedern. Normalerweise brauchen die überhaupt kein Futter, sondern versorgen sich aus dem Teich.
Hin und wieder füttere ich sie zur Freude meiner Kinder (einmal im Monat). Dazu habe ich mir ein Mischfutter von Tetra besorgt. Die Rotfedern bevorzugen die schwimmenden Wüstchen (Sticks?).

Gruss
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

habe bereits sehr lange 5 rotfedern im teich+ den nachwuchs von jedem jahr den ich so gut es geht entferne..also die kleinen fressen jedwedes oberflächenfutter während die großen eher vorsichtig sind!
ich fütterer aber gar kein oberflächefuttermehr daich alle kois rausgetan hab..
rotfedern können sich jedenfalls sehr gut "selbst versorgen"..und tragen ähnlich ie __ silberkarpfen sogar zur "reinigung" des wassers bei!
..mein einziges problem ist, dass die luder klarerweise das störfutter fressen..aber das ist auch nur mehr eine frage der zeit bis auch meine 3 kleinen __ störe soweit sind, dass sie das futter mit 4mm körnung fressen können!
lg thomas


----------

